
How to create your own SMTP server in 20 minutes - sameercharles
https://sameercharles.com/how-to-create-your-own-smtp-sever/
======
panpanna
Thought I would see some really cool and simple smtp implementation. All I
found was

    
    
      npm install $stuff
      $stuff run

~~~
sameercharles
Yeah, but thats a point of this blog. Finding things anyone can build.

But thanks for the comment, I will try to keep that in mind.

Cheers!

~~~
panpanna
I don't have any problems with that.

But I don't think "create" is the right word to use here. Maybe set up?
Configure?

~~~
sameercharles
Agree.

------
emptybottle
> Start Haraka (as root)

Yikes. If I did need to use Haraka for some reason (why is it better btw?),
I'd run it on a high port using an MTA with a long security stability track
record (like postfix) as a frontend queueing MX.

------
sameercharles
I wish this place was a little bit more constructive. As engineers we should
try to solve a problem or invent something useful. It's a good feeling to find
good in things, anything.

~~~
thisBrian
Just a friendly tip: consider posting it to dev.to[0] (no affiliation); the
content seems more geared towards helping people starting out on their dev
journey.

Without generalising, HN tends to be more frank in dissecting the novel
aspects of a post.

0: [https://dev.to/](https://dev.to/)

------
arpa
What are the advantages of haraka over mature MTA solutions? They also work
out of the box when installed and yum install / apk add / apt install takes
even less time...

~~~
sameercharles
Not a comparison really.

------
mruts
This is a pretty worthless article. I can set up OpenSMTP in 10 minutes, and I
bet it is more performant, stable, and well designed despite suffering from
the lack of “coolness” that Node.js undoubtably excels at /s

Maybe there is some compelling reason to use Haraka, but I wouldn’t know,
because the author doesn’t seem willing to bother actually writing a post that
contains any non-trivial information.

Moreover, the title is misleading. I was hoping it would be about implementing
a simple SMTP server (though 20 minutes is a little tight for that I suppose),
which actually would have been interesting, unlike this article.

The last section is really precious: “What would you create with Haraka?”

Oh I dunno, a mail server? I wasn’t aware that email was such a novel and
innovative technology that I needed a prompt in order to even consider the
infinite possibilities.

Looking at this guys other post, it almost seems like some blog spam MTurk
job.. His articles are very short and very bad. One is a summary about
graphene, with all the facts lifted off wikipedia, another is about how to use
a geolocating service (lemme guess, you make a GET request to their api?), and
one is basically about how to create a Digital Ocean droplet..

~~~
dang
Could you please not be a jerk on HN? It's against both the letter and the
spirit of the rules
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)).
Maybe you know a lot, that's great—but being an asshole more than cancels it
out.

If you know more, try sharing some of what you know, so we can all learn. If
you don't want to do that or don't have time, it's fine to not post anything.
If you think an article is bad, move on to something that you like better.
Tearing other people and their work to shreds just poisons the commons.

